# Blue haldex V HPA gen 1 controller



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

As per title.
My stage 2 roadster is nearing completion having not only benefitting from 3" turbo back with decat ( non res)Zorst , 3" TIP , pipercross Panel filter and modded airbox , Forge 008DV , WMI &( Booked in for custom map in june )
But is fully poly bushed , KW variant 1 coilovers, H&R anti roll bars , cookbot defcons and rear bush camber offset and cookbot rear adjustable control arms ,
I was wondering which would be the next best mod to compliment the above regarding the Haldex .
Blue or HPA ? 
why?
and anyone had experience of either or both

2nd hand blue haldex approx. £650 +off ebay ( with no proof its a std unit painted )
HPA £560 plus import duty.

Car will be going KKK04 hybrid with chinafold later this year ( winter months)

ALL advice welcome


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

An uprated haldex controller is a very worthwhile mod , I have the blue one fitted . I was surprised how much different it felt with spirited driving 8) 
They are no longer made , If buying used and in doubt a genuine blue unit you could ask the seller if they have the original involve for proof of authenticity

The HPA programmable unit had early teething probs , needed software updates but think they have been sorted out now and have heard good reviews to its performance


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Hpa would be safer, easier to adjust and easier to resell.

If the blue controller gets water ingress it's gone forever.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Get the HPA Touch motion , brilliant bit of kit and will allow you to have your haldex setup however you want.. can be a Blue, Orange, Standard or Custom . It wires into your standard haldex and you switch the mode via the screen


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Well worth noting that the HPA screen doesn't need to be permanent fitted, you can select mode, remove screen and it'll remember last selected mode


----------



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

HPA it is then , any uk distributers


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

autovogue335d said:


> HPA it is then , any uk distributers


i have blue, orange and Touch Motion but Touch is now sold on as its over cmplicated for what i need.
The only official distributor in the UK are Autograph Cars, i believe. They are in Tarleton near Preston.
Steve


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome Gti sell them in UK
https://www.awesomegti.com/parts/transm ... tion-gen1/


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

So to those with the touch motion do you change the settings a lot ? Just leave it in one setting all the time ?


----------



## chrissy1502002 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have the HPA controller and can say its a brilliant bit of kit. I ordered mine directly from hpa at http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_haldex.html

If you email Darryl on [email protected] he is extremely helpful and i received my controller in two days directly from them


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

conlechi said:


> So to those with the touch motion do you change the settings a lot ? Just leave it in one setting all the time ?


tbh mine is in Sport ( BLUE ) 90% of the time , as above you can select which mode you want then turn off the screen ( mine lives in th glovebox :lol: ) and it will remain locked to what ever you last used .... you can of course change this to revert to the standard controller or pick any of the other options available... i sometimes change to comp ( orange ) or even stock ( standard ) just to give a bit of a different driving experience as all feel different while driving . For me having the option to change mode depending on what you want to do is a god send and would much rather it this way than having it constantly locked to 1 mode


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I would go direct to HPA or to Awesome avoid Autograph at all costs ;-)

Member on here knows what their customer service is like ;-)


----------



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for the reply guys , will give awesome a bell


----------



## VAGfan (May 5, 2017)

Hi

I have a brand new Haldex controller 
Price is 1050 Euro


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

You got to be kidding me! Get a haldex instert for 50€ and put the other 950€ in a hybrid and you will have more fun.


----------



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

VAGfan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a brand new Haldex controller
> Price is 1050 Euro


Good luck selling at that price .
The HPA has more control options from std-blue-orange to personal setup for half the cost .


----------



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

Beunhaas said:


> You got to be kidding me! Get a haldex instert for 50€ and put the other 950€ in a hybrid and you will have more fun.


What's an insert , links , pictures please


----------



## thomp1983 (Nov 5, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182366811529


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

autovogue335d said:


> VAGfan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Its times like these i wise the forum had a LIKE button... you hit the nail on the head :lol:

Why people think they can get £600+ for a second/third/forth hand blue controller is beyond me when you can now go out and buy a kit that has all the controllers in one box so to speak for £600 ... you also get other options with the HPA TM that the standalone controllers dont do :roll: at best they should be worth £200-£300 no more :!:


----------



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

thomp1983 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182366811529


That's an incredible price , do they really make that much of a difference ?


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

autovogue335d said:


> thomp1983 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182366811529
> ...


Yes, has anyone actually installed one of these inserts and can you give feedback please. If the blurb is true and this little insert gives a true 50/50 power distribution, well that's gotta be the best and by far, cheapest mod to the Mk1 ever! 8)

I'm tempted to buy one but real world, unbiased feedback first...... Beunhaas any comments, although going from your signature line, you have done so many performance mods it may be hard to get an 'isolated' effect from this one little insert?!


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

thomp1983 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182366811529


The above eBay listing has an error - the picture shows the hex screw in type insert but the description says the listing is for the circlip type insert, which they say is the correct type for Haldex 1

This listing from them has the push in circlip type with the gasket http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sport-Insert ... 2366802593

Without me pulling the unit out of the car, can anyone confirm whether Mk1 Quattro with Haldex 1, has the screw in hex head fitting or the O ring circlip type?


----------



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

Van Well said:


> thomp1983 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182366811529
> ...


Pretty sure I read somewhere the very early Haldex 1 up to 2001/2 had the hex and after 2001/2 are circlip , but to be 100% sure your gonna have to get in there .
Would like someone too to confirm if it actually does 50/50 split


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

I just got an email back from the Polish seller TAFMET and you are correct, both versions can be found in Haldex 1st Gen units. So yes, the only way to be sure is pull the unit 

I just found a great blurb on the Power track insert and how it works, although written by the manufacturer. Still need some independent feedback..... here's the link https://auditttuning.org/2013/09/19/the ... -traction/


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

My TT is an early 2001 (January) on an X reg and it had the hex type insert NOT circlip.

I fitted one of the Powertrak inserts about a year ago purely coz my Haldex controller had been duff for soooooo long, I finally got round to sourcing a 2nd hand one to swap out. So thought why not fit a Powertrak during the swap. To be fair, my TT was very much consined as a 2nd/occasional use car prior to fitting, so I've only prob done a 1000 miles or so since fitment. Plus I never track the car or drive 'keenly' on the road, so I'm not the best tester of the insert!! However on the flip side, I've had zero issues with it, and all is good so far.

It's worth noting that some have recommeded to perhaps bring the Haldex oil & filter service forward rather than every 2yrs after fitting the insert as the Haldex may be getting worked a bit harder when the insert does its thing. But I guess that could be said for any of the performance controllers too.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I think the only real issue with these is the extra wear on the units and tires will wear a lot faster you also may get the rear wheels skipping on slow tight turns (reversing in a car park space for example) I've got the hpa controller and "race mode" is a 50/50 split and tbh I wouldn't like to leave it in that mode constantly, hard to explain why but it just feels like it wouldn't like it permanently


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

At the risk of sounding stupid....whats a hpa?


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

spaceplace said:


> I think the only real issue with these is the extra wear on the units and tires will wear a lot faster you also may get the rear wheels skipping on slow tight turns (reversing in a car park space for example) I've got the hpa controller and "race mode" is a 50/50 split and tbh I wouldn't like to leave it in that mode constantly, hard to explain why but it just feels like it wouldn't like it permanently


Shouldn't get any binding/skipping with the insert or HPA , with this insert the haldex will still function as normal meaning when reversing etc the car should switch to fwd or very little rear lock  Race Mode on the HPA is a custom mode where you select the % of torque split at set speed levels yes it can be a 50/50 split for all speeds if you want but not advised ... on the road i use sport ( blue ) on the track gets set to Comp ( orange ) as it preloads the clutch packs so no delay 



Danman87 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid....whats a hpa?


Read this thread from page 1 you will work it out :wink:


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah you're right race mode is custom, isn't it comp mode then thats 50/50? I'm sure there's one? I also thought the insert made it permanent 50/50 at all speeds? Maybe not in reverse but at low parking speeds in first gear I'm sure there were reports of skipping.

I know I was looking at these before I got the hpa controller and something put me off. Tbh I don't use my controller much I just keep it in sport. Dies the insert disengage on over run?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I think in the end I was put off by the wear it might cause on the rear diff and clutch pack as it isn't designed to be permanently 4x4

This might be worth a read

http://forums.vwvortex.com/#/topics/6132138?page=1


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

From the blurb for the Powertrak insert it only gives a 50/50 split when the Haldex kicks in when it detects the front wheels slipping. Other than that, the Haldex acts just the same as if it had a normal insert, i.e front wheel drive only. So even with a Powertrak inserted, you're only in front wheel drive as you drive along, so there's no more wear on the components as a non Powertrak insert would give you.

On the skipping front, mine hasn't skipped at all at low speeds or manoeuvring


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

The fact of the matter is everyone who has put an insert in the car has yet to break anything - me included. People can speculate about increased wear (highly likely) or quick failure (unproven and refuted so far) but it's a pretty easy and sound alternative. Mine has been running now for 4000 miles, VT's I don't know how many track days and a couple of others whose names I can't summon to the fore-front of my mind right now... Maybe Gonz + 1781cc?

There is absolutely no physical evidence of the insert *** FOUL LANGUAGE REMOVED *** up as of yet so speculation shall remain exactly that FOR NOW. I'll let you all know when my Haldex *** FOUL LANGUAGE REMOVED *** itself.


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Is there a noticeable difference using the insert when doing normal driving?

If it's mainly FWD and AWD only comes in when needed how often does it actually come in?

Very intrigued by the insert.

Simon


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

SiW said:


> Is there a noticeable difference using the insert when doing normal driving?
> 
> If it's mainly FWD and AWD only comes in when needed how often does it actually come in?
> 
> ...


Like a standard insert it's only going to 'come in' when the front wheels slip. The difference with the Powertrak is you get a 50/50 split, so may launch better and perhaps grip better.

If you drive normally, as in just Day to day driving, then it doesn't (to me) feel like it's there. But then I've not Wheelspan yet in the 1000 miles or so it's been fitted to give a proper review of what it feels like. I just don't use my car much now to give it a good test, but there are folk here who track their car with the insert and give good feedback in it's performance.


----------



## jules13 (Jan 3, 2021)

This topic suddenly stopped almost 4 years ago, nobody came back with feedback on how it turned out.
So, can you guys tell us if there are any issues with the Powertrack insert? wheels skip, tyre wear, haldex wear..


----------



## R7s (May 27, 2020)

jules13 said:


> This topic suddenly stopped almost 4 years ago, nobody came back with feedback on how it turned out.
> So, can you guys tell us if there are any issues with the Powertrack insert? wheels skip, tyre wear, haldex wear..


A few have mentioned that the insert can be an interesting feature, but there are things such as clutch wear, and high temps that should be looked out for.

I've considered looking into it more, but again without enough information overall it is difficult to actually say which is better. The controller may be a good option as you can adjust it accordingly when needed, while maintaining a stock-ish feeling.


----------



## jules13 (Jan 3, 2021)

Yea, the controller certainly seems to be the safe option, just was curious what happened in 4 years of Powertrack use.


----------

